# weird arching



## Nicole (Mar 6, 2009)

sometimes when me and my family are just hanging out with Bonzo he'll stop exploring around and arch his back up, kinda like a cat. Is this normal?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds like a typical male, enjoying himself.


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

My little man does that. It is funny looking.


----------



## Nicole (Mar 6, 2009)

haha okay, just wanted to make sure it was all good. I thought he was gonna throw up or something.


----------

